

Lines form around the US for the Surface Pro launch (pics to prove it) - Suraj-Sun
http://www.neowin.net/news/lines-form-around-the-us-for-the-surface-pro-launch

======
taligent
These photos are from the Seattle launch. So I am not sure how many of those
are employees, MVPs or related but it does mean that it needs to be taken with
a grain of salt.

~~~
ecspike
I agree that we should take it with a grain of salt. Remember that at the RT
launch, MSFT employees had to line up to get their free RTs.

Also lots of reports are stating that some stores received low single digit
quantities (including the display model).

